# Heart murmurs!



## Sue/Rico (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi there, 

Just worried about my Havanaese, Rico. He is 7 years old. Last Jan. they detected a heart murmur at a grade 2-3. He had an echo and it showed a valve issue but it's not serious - at least yet. He will be re-tested with an echo this Jan, a the year mark. Yesterday he went in for his annual shots and his grade is now a 4 for the heart murmur. The Vet said that 'listening' to his heart and the fact it's a grade 4 is not a big deal since my dog shows NO signs of heart issues. He told me what to watch for. But I'm scared. Grade 4 sounds so serious. 

Has anyone dealt with this too? Does this mean my dog is headed for serious heart issues?

Thanks, 
Sue


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have no first hand knowledge of heart issues, but that is scary. You'll get a lot of moral support here, though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know anyone with a Havanese with heart murmur issues, though I know several people with CKC's and they ALL have it. They seem to be quite good at managing heart issues in dogs these days.

I can also tell you that I've had a significant heart murmur (my doc, so scientifically, tells me it's sounds "slushy"  ) since I was pregnant with my first son, 26 years ago now. It doesn't slow me down in the least. 

So, I guess, my advice would be to keep an eye on it, maybe consult with a cardiologist if it helps you feel better, but then try to just enjoy your dog and not worry TOO much!


----------

